

Hacker News UI Tweak - lixon
http://codepen.io/lixonic/pen/LwnKH

======
pedalpete
That quite nice, simple and clean. But you've missed the currently signed in
user and points.

~~~
lixon
updated
[http://codepen.io/lixonic/debug/LwnKH](http://codepen.io/lixonic/debug/LwnKH)

